# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  बालों की कैसे करें देखभाल

## bhavna singh

*खूबसूरत बाल पर्सनैलिटी* में निखार लाने के साथ-साथ हमारी सेहत का भी आईना होते हैं। बालों का बेवक्त पकना या झड़ना किसी की भी नींद उड़ा सकता है। हालांकि कई फैक्टर मिलकर बालों की सेहत तय करते हैं। फिर भी हम थोड़ी देखभाल से अच्छे बाल पा सकते हैं। एक्सर्पट्स से बात करके बालों की सेहत से जुड़ी जानकारी दे रही हूँ .................
bhavna singh 


 balo ki kaise  kre dekhbhaal
Khubsurat baal,personality , kitne baal girna samaanya hai,differences between man or women
Infection, dandruff
Harmones or jeens
 Pollution or tension
Hair style or  dieting
Bimari or dawaye
Pregnency or extra protein
Balo ka shampoo, lotion , seerum , 
Balo ke mith or facts
Shampoo or tel or conditioner ka sahi tareeka
Njla jukaam se kmjor hote baal
Ayurvedic ilaaj , tips , balo ke liye sahi diet  jane ab hindi me

----------


## bhavna singh

हमारे सिर पर एक से डेढ़ लाख तक बाल होते हैं। बालों की तीन स्टेज होती हैं- एक्टिव या ग्रोइंग, रेस्टिंग या स्टेबल और शेडिंग। एक्टिव स्टेज में लंबे अर्से के लिए बाल बढ़ते हैं, फिर रेस्टिंग स्टेज में कुछ महीनों के लिए उनकी बढ़त थम जाती है और आखिर में शेडिंग के दौरान वे झड़ जाते हैं और उनकी जगह नए बाल उगने शुरू होते हैं। 

शरीर के हर हिस्से के बालों की उम्र अलग-अलग होती है। बाल कितने बढ़ेंगे, यह जिनेटिकली तय होता है। लंबे बालों वाली महिलाओं के सिर के बाल आठ से *10* साल तक बढ़ सकते हैं, जबकि जिन्हें बाल न बढ़ने की शिकायत है, उनके बालों की एक्टिव स्टेज दो साल तक हो सकती है। एक्टिव स्टेज के बाद छह महीने से लेकर दो साल तक बाल रेस्टिंग फेज में आ जाते हैं। इसके बाद बाल गिर जाते हैं लेकिन बालों का उगना और गिरना लगातार चलता रहता है, इसलिए गिरने का पता नहीं चलता। शरीर के अलग-अलग हिस्सों के बालों की ग्रोथ और उम्र अलग-अलग होती है। मसलन सिर के बाल *2-8* साल तक बढ़ते हैं तो आइब्रो के बाल कुछ महीने ही बढ़ते हैं। सिर के बाल एक महीने में* 1-1/2* इंच तक बढ़ जाते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

कितने बाल गिरना सामान्य 
रोजाना *50* से *100* तक बालों का गिरना सामान्य है। सुबह तकिए पर *4-5* बालों का मिलना भी चिंता की बात नहीं है लेकिन अगर हर जगह बाल गिरते नजर आएं, तो जरूर समस्या है। बालों का बेहद पतला हो जाना भी चिंताजनक है। गंजापन तब होता है, जब बाल रेस्टिंग फेज में ज्यादा आ जाते हैं और एक्टिव फेज में कम हो जाते हैं। कई बार छोटे बच्चों के सिर पर बाल काफी कम होते हैं या जगह-जगह गंजापन होता है, इससे घबराने की जरूरत नहीं है। *8-10* साल की उम्र में बच्चों में बालों का मेन पैटर्न आता है और ग्रोथ सही से होनी शुरू होती है।

----------


## bhavna singh

महिला और पुरुषों में फर्क 


बालों के मामले में महिलाएं पुरुषों के मुकाबले खुशनसीब होती हैं। उन्हें गंजापन कम झेलना पड़ता है। कभी-कभी मीनोपॉज के बाद यह परेशानी हो जाती है। वैसे, महिलाओं के बाल झड़ते भी हैं तो सामने से न झड़कर, बीच से झड़ना शुरू होते हैं। इसके उलट पुरुषों में सिर के पीछे और सामने के हिस्से से सबसे पहले बाल झड़ने शुरू होते हैं। इसे मेल पैटर्न बाल्डनेस कहा जाता है। इलाज से काफी हद तक बालों का झड़ना रोका जा सकता है।

----------


## Krish13

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है भावना जी अच्छी जानाकारी दे रही हो आप!

ये बताइये बालोँ को सफेद होने से कैसे रोका जा सकता है?

----------


## bhavna singh

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है भावना जी अच्छी जानाकारी दे रही हो आप!
> 
> ये बताइये बालोँ को सफेद होने से कैसे रोका जा सकता है?


krish ji सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## bhavna singh

बाल झड़ने की वजहें 
*इन्फेक्शन और ड्रैंडफ:* फंगल इन्फेक्शन से बाल झड़ सकते हैं। बरसात के दिनों में गीले बालों को ठीक से न पोंछने पर भी फंगल इन्फेक्शन हो सकता है। डैंड्रफ को भी एक किस्म का फंगल इन्फेक्शन ही माना जाता है। हालांकि थोड़ी-बहुत डैंड्रफ होना सामान्य है, खासकर मौसम बदलने पर, गर्मियों और बरसात की शुरुआत में लेकिन ज्यादा होने पर यह बालों की जड़ों को कमजोर कर देती है। यह ड्राई और मॉइश्चर, दोनों रूप में हो सकती है। इससे बचाव के लिए साफ-सफाई का पूरा ख्याल रखें।

----------


## bhavna singh

डैंड्रफ से छुटकारे के लिए इटोकोनाजोल *(etoconazole),* जिंक पायरिथिओनाइन *zinc pyrithionine [ZPTO]* या सिसलोपिरॉक्स *(ciclopirox)* शैंपू का इस्तेमाल करें। खाने में लहसुन, अदरक, मेथी, अजवाइन आदि गरम चीजें कम खानी चाहिए क्योंकि इनसे स्किन स्टिमुलेट होती है। इम्यून सिस्टम से जुड़ी बीमारी एलोपीसिय एरिएटा में भी सिक्के के आकार में बाल गायब होने लगते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*खानदानी:* अगर पैरंट्स या ग्रैंड पैरंट्स में से किसी को बालों के झड़ने या गंजेपन की समस्या है तो बच्चों में भी ऐसा होने की आशंका ज्यादा होगी। 
बालों की ग्रोथ में हॉर्मोंस का अहम रोल होता है। जब शरीर का हॉर्मोन लेवल बढ़ता है तो बाल झड़ सकते हैं।

----------


## bhavna singh

*प्रदूषण और तनाव:* तनाव बालों को गंवाने की अहम वजह है। प्रदूषण से भी बालों की सेहत खराब होती है, जिसका नतीजा बालों के पतझड़ के रूप में सामने आता है।

----------


## bhavna singh

*स्टाइल की मार:* फैशन के चक्कर में लोग अपने बालों में कलरिंग, स्ट्रेटनिंग, रिबॉन्डिंग, आयरनिंग आदि कराते रहते हैं। इनसे बाल खराब होते हैं और झड़ते भी हैं। इनसे बचना ही बेहतर है। आजकल कई कलर अमोनिया फ्री का दावा कर बेचे जा रहे हैं, लेकिन सभी तरह के हेयर कलर्स में लेड होता है, जिससे बाल खराब होते हैं और गिर जाते हैं।

----------


## Devil khan

इस जानकारी के लिए आपका सुक्रिया

----------


## Bhawani7000

बीमारियां और दवाएं: कैंसर, टीबी, टायफायड जैसी बीमारियों के दौरान भी बाल झड़ने लगते हैं, लेकिन बीमारी ठीक होने के बाद बालों की ग्रोथ सामान्य हो जाती है। कॉलेस्ट्रॉल घटाने वाली दवाएं, पार्किंसन, ऑर्थराइटिस और अल्सर के इलाज में दी जाने वाली दवाएं, विटामिन ए से बनी कुछ दवाएं, हाई ब्लडप्रेशर रोकने वाली बीटा ब्लॉकर दवाएं और एंटीथायरॉयड एजेंट्स की वजह से भी बाल झड़ने शुरू हो जाते हैं। हालांकि बीमारी ठीक होने पर ये बाल अक्सर दोबारा आ जाते हैं

----------


## Bhawani7000

डाइटिंग: आजकल लड़कियां खूब डाइटिंग करती हैं और इस दौरान उनके शरीर में पोषक तत्वों की कमी हो जाती है। बिना डॉक्टरी सलाह के की जानेवाली डाइटिंग के फेर में सूखे बेजान बाल या बालों का झड़ना देखा जाता है। 

बालों को खींचकर बांधना: सिख पगड़ी बांधने के लिए बालों को खींचकर पीछे की तरफ बांधते हैं। इसी तरह नीग्रो भी एक खास पैटर्न में बाल संवारते हैं। इनसे बाल आपस में रगड़ते हैं और कमजोर होकर टूटने या गिरने लगते हैं

----------


## Bhawani7000

बाल नोचने की बीमारी: कई लोगों को बाल नोचने की बीमारी लग जाती है। यह एक तरह का नर्वस डिस्ऑर्डर होता है। इससे बाल कम होने लगते हैं। 

इसके अलावा मौसमी बदलाव से भी बाल झड़ सकते हैं लेकिन ऐसा कुछ ही दिन के लिए होता है। मौसम बदलने के बाद सब सामान्य हो जाता है। हालांकि कई एक्सपर्ट इसे बाल झड़ने की वजह नहीं मानते।

----------


## Bhawani7000

कब बाल नहीं उग सकते 
- अगर कोई चोट लगने की वजह से सिर की स्किन में गहरा घाव हो गया है, तो बालों वाली सेल्स खत्म हो जाती हैं। ऐसे में उस स्किन पर बाल नहीं उगाए जा सकते। 

- बालों वाले छिदों में मवाद आने जैसी बीमारी होने पर दोबारा बाल उगाना मुमकिन नहीं होता। 

- जब तक फॉलिसिल एक्टिव है, एक हद तक बालों को झड़ने से रोकना और दोबारा बाल उगाना मुमकिन है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

प्रेग्नेंसी और बालों का झड़ना 
प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान शरीर में एस्ट्रोजन हॉर्मोन का लेवल बढ़ जाता है। साथ ही महिला आयरन की बेहतर खुराक लेती है। इसकी वजह से बाल मजबूत हो जाते हैं, लेकिन डिलिवरी के दो-तीन महीने बाद बाल तेजी से झड़ने लगते हैं। इसकी वजह एक बार फिर शरीर के हॉर्मोंस में होने वाला बदलाव है। इस वजह से शेडिंग पीरियड के बाल गिरने लगते हैं। इसके लिए परेशान होने की जरूरत नहीं है। बालों का इस तरह से झड़ना अपने आप ठीक हो जाता है। बस बालों की सही केयर और अच्छी खुराक पर ध्यान दें। बाल झड़ने का फीडिंग से कोई लेना-देना नहीं है

----------


## Bhawani7000

लोशन और सिरम 
आजकल मार्केट में तमाम ब्रैंड के लोशन और शैंपू हैं, जो बालों को बेहतर करने का दावा करते हैं। दरअसल, ऊपर से लगाने वाले लोशन आदि से बालों को सिर्फ ऊपरी चमक मिलती है, लेकिन वे अंदर से मजबूत अच्छा खाना खाने से होते हैं। 

क्या है इलाज? 
बाल झड़ने की वजह जानकर डॉक्टर इलाज करते हैं। अगर बाल इन्फेक्शन की वजह से गिरते हैं तो इन्फेक्शन का इलाज किया जाता है। थायरॉयड डिसऑर्डर है तो उसे दूर किया जाता है। आयरन की कमी से है तो आयरन सप्लिमेंट दिया जाता है। पुरुषों में होनेवाला गंजापन है तो एंटी एस्ट्रोजन दवाएं दी जाती हैं।

----------


## Bhawani7000

कॉमन मिथ्स और फैक्ट्स 
1. जल्दी-जल्दी धोने पर बाल टूटेंगे 
सिर को गंदा रखने पर ज्यादा बाल झड़ते हैं, जबकि नियमित शैंपू करने पर कम। जो लोग खुले में ज्यादा नहीं जाते और ज्यादातर एसी में रहते हैं, वे हफ्ते में दो-तीन बार शैंपू करें। जो बाहर का काम करते हैं या जिन्हें पसीना ज्यादा आता है, उन्हें रोजाना बाल धोने चाहिए।

----------


## Bhawani7000

हर्बल शैंपू में डिटर्जेंट नहीं 
जो शैंपू झाग देता है, उसमें डिटर्जेंट जरूर होता है। हर्बल शैंपू भी इसका अपवाद नहीं है। महज शिकाकाई या रीठा की कुछ बूंदें डालने से चीजें नहीं बदलतीं। डिटर्जेंट्स से बचना है तो रीठा, शिकाकाई और मेहंदी का मिक्सचर घर में बनाकर लगाएं।

----------


## Bhawani7000

एक्स्ट्रा प्रोटीन वाले शैंपू या लोशन बेहतर 
कई शैंपू एक्स्ट्रा प्रोटीन होने का दावा करते हैं। इसी तरह प्रोटीन युक्त सीरम भी मार्केट में मिलते हैं। बाल धोने के दौरान शैंपू का प्रोटीन बालों के अंदर नहीं जाता। इसका काम बालों की बाहरी सतह यानी क्यूटिकल को साफ करना है। बालों को प्रोटीन की जरूरत है, लेकिन वह खुराक से मिलता है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

रोजाना तेल लगाने से मजबूत बाल 
तेल बालों को भारी और गंदा बनाता है। नहाने के बाद तेल लगाने का कोई फायदा नहीं है। तेल लगाने से बाल लंबे होने की बात भी गलत है। कई लोगों को लगता है कि तेल लगाकर बाल धोने से बाल मजबूत होते हैं, लेकिन यह सही नहीं है। हां, उनमें लुब्रिकेशन और चमक जरूर आ जाती है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

कंडिशनर से बालों को नुकसान 
शैंपू करने के बाद बहुत-से लोग कंडिशनर नहीं लगाते। उन्हें लगता है कि इससे बाल कमजोर हो जाते हैं। यह गलत है। कंडिशनर से बालों की चमक बनी रहती है और वे उलझते नहीं हैं। ध्यान रखें कि कंडिशनर सिर की सतह यानी त्वचा में न जाए। इससे बालों को नुकसान पहुंचता है

----------


## Bhawani7000

तेल से दूर होता है डैंड्रफ 
युवावस्था में हॉमोर्न लेवल में बदलाव की वजह से सिर की स्किन तैलीय हो जाती है और इस वजह से डैंड्रफ होने लगती है। लोगों को लगता है कि बालों में तेल लगाने से डैंड्रफ की समस्या से छुटकारा मिल जाएगा, लेकिन ऐसा नहीं होता। हां, तेल लगाने से डैंड्रफ झड़ता कम है

----------


## Bhawani7000

नजला/जुकाम से टूटते हैं बाल 
नजला-जुकाम से बाल टूटने की भ्रांति बहुत लोगों में होती है। असल में देखा गया है कि नजले-जुकाम आदि से पीड़ित लोग ज्यादातर दवाएं खाते रहते हैं और उनकी सेहत ठीक नहीं होती। इस वजह से कई बार बाल गिरने लगते हैं। नजला/जुकाम से बाल नहीं गिरते।

----------


## Bhawani7000

गंजे होने या बाल कटाने से ग्रोथ तेज 
कई लोग बाल झड़ते देख गंजे हो जाते हैं या अपने बालों को बहुत छोटा करा देते हैं। उन्हें लगता है कि ऐसा करने से बालों का झड़ना कम हो जाएगा और नए बाल ज्यादा तादाद में आएंगे। यह सोच बिल्कुल गलत है। गंजा होने से बालों की ग्रोथ तेज नहीं होती

----------


## Bhawani7000

बाल उखाड़ने से दूसरे बाल सफेद होते हैं 
अक्सर लोग सफेद बाल उखाड़ने से मना करते हैं क्योंकि उनका मानना होता है कि अगर एक बाल उखाड़ेंगे तो उसकी जड़ से दव निकलेगा, जो आसपास के बालों को भी सफेद कर देगा। यह गलत है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

शीर्षासन से मजबूत होते हैं बाल 
शीर्षासन से बाल मजबूत होते हैं, कुछ लोग ऐसा मानते हैं। नेचरोपैथी और योग के समर्थक इसे सही मानते हैं लेकिन मॉडर्न साइंस ऐसी किसी बात से इत्तफाक नहीं रखता।

----------


## Bhawani7000

*क्या कहता है आयुर्वेद? 
आयुर्वेद बाल धोने के बाद तेल लगाने की हिमायत करता है। बालों में तेल लगाने से उनकी जड़ें मजबूत होती हैं। महाभृंगराज या ब्राह्मी तेल से बालों को अच्छा पोषण मिलता है। इसमें त्रिफला होता है, जो बालों की सेहत के लिए अच्छा है। महाभृंगराज तेल से बालों का कालापन भी बढ़ता है, हालांकि यह सफेद बाल काले नहीं कर सकता।*

----------


## Bhawani7000

आयुर्वेद के मुताबिक हफ्ते में एक-दो बार तेल लगाकर अच्छी तरह सिर की मसाज करें। इससे खून का दौरा बढ़ता है, जोकि बालों की ग्रोथ और मजबूती के लिए बहुत जरूरी है। मसाज किसी भी तेल से कर सकते हैं लेकिन आंवला, ऑलिव, नारियल या तिल का तेल अच्छा है। रात भर तेल रखकर सुबह किसी अच्छे हर्बल शैंपू से बाल धो लें। इसके बाद एक लोशन लगाएं। इसे बनाने के लिए गेहूं के पत्ते, दूर्वा घास, अरबी के पत्ते, गुड़हल के पत्ते, नीबू के छिलके, संतरे के छिलकों को थोड़ा-थोड़ा लें और पानी में उबाल लें। 

पानी को छानकर बालों की जड़ों में हल्के हाथों से लगाएं और धीरे-धीरे मसाज करें। पांच मिनट के लिए लगा रहने दें और पानी से सिर और बाल धो लें। अगर सारी चीजें न मिलें तो जो भी मिलें, उन्हीं को उबाल लें। जो लोग बालों में चिकनापन नहीं चाहते, वे सीधे भी इस लोशन को लगाकर बाल धो सकते हैं

----------


## Bhawani7000

खुराक 
ऐसी चीजों से परहेज करना चाहिए, जिनसे सर्दी, जुकाम, नजला होता है। सॉस, सिरका, अचार, नमक और खट्टी चीजें कम खाएं। बादाम, दूध, दही, घी, मक्खन का सेवन संतुलित मात्रा में करें। 

खुश्की का इलाज 
अगर बालों में खुश्की या किसी दूसरी वजह से खुजली हो रही हो तो नीम के पत्तों को पानी में उबालें। उस पानी में थोड़ी सी हल्दी मिलाकर छान लें। इस पानी से सिर धोएं, खारिश दूर हो जाएगी। 

- बालों में दही या छाछ लगाने से बाल चिकने होते हैं। 

- बालों को रीठा-शिकाकाई से धोना अच्छा है। 

- अलोवेरा जेल या गुड़हल के पत्तों को मसल कर बालों की जड़ों में लगा लें। इससे कूलिंग इफेक्ट मिलता है।

----------


## Bhawani7000

कैसे करें शैंपू? 
शैंपू को बालों पर डायरेक्ट नहीं लगाना चाहिए। पहले बालों को गीला करें। फिर थोड़े पानी में घोलने के बाद शैंपू को बालों और स्किन पर लगाएं। झाग बनाते या बालों को रगड़ते समय उन्हें उलझाएं नहीं, न ही ज्यादा रगड़ें। शैंपू 3-4 मिनट तक लगाकर रखना चाहिए, न इससे कम न ज्यादा। इससे गंदगी साफ होने के लिए वक्त मिल जाता है। शैंपू को अच्छी तरह साफ करने के बाद कंडिशनर लगाएं। ध्यान रखें कि यह सिर की सतह यानी त्वचा में न जाए। इससे बालों को नुकसान पहुंचता है। एक मिनट तक लगाए रखने के बाद कंडिशनर को अच्छी तरह से धो डालें। इसमें शैंपू से भी ज्यादा सावधानी बरतें। 

गीले बालों को न तो बहुत तेजी से झटक कर सुखाएं और न ही तौलिए से रगड़कर पोंछें। ध्यान रखें कि इस स्टेज में बाल सबसे ज्यादा सॉफ्ट और कमजोर होते हैं। बाल धोने के बाद उन्हें तौलिए से हल्के से साफ करें या तौलिए को बांधकर छोड़ दें। गीले बालों में कंघी भी न करें। बारीक कंघी के इस्तेमाल से बचें। लंबे बालों में कंघी करते हुए पहले आधे बालों को कंघी करें ताकि आसानी से सुलझ जाएं।

----------


## Bhawani7000

बालों की सेहत संवारे डाइट 

विटामिन ए 
रोल: बालों समेत पूरे शरीर में सेल और टिशू की ग्रोथ और सेहत के लिए जिम्मेदार। बाल झड़ने और डैंड्रफ की शिकायत में असरदार। 

सोर्स: फल और सब्जियां, खास तौर पर गहरे हरे रंग की पत्तेदार सब्जियां, दूध, लिवर, मछली का तेल, अंडा आदि।

----------


## Bhawani7000

विटामिन बी 6, फॉलिक एसिड, विटामिन बी 12 
रोल: तीनों विटामिनों का इस्तेमाल शरीर में हीमोग्लोबिन बनाने में होता है। मजबूत और स्वस्थ बालों के लिए खून और ऑक्सिजन की रेग्युलर सप्लाई जरूरी है। 

सोर्स: बी 6 के लिए चिकन, फिश, लिवर, किडनी, सोयाबीन, बींस, साबुत अनाज, दालें, नट्स। फॉलिक एसिड के लिए पत्तेदार सब्जियां, संतरे का रस, दालें, चावल, गेहूं आदि। विटामिन बी 12 के लिए मीट, फिश, अंडा और डेरी प्रॉडक्ट्स।

----------


## Bhawani7000

विटामिन सी 
रोल: विटामिन-सी की कमी से बालों का टूटना बढ़ जाता है। स्मोकिंग करने वालों को नॉनस्मोकर्स की तुलना में विटामिन-सी की मात्रा दोगुनी ज्यादा लेनी चाहिए। 

सोर्स: खट्टे फल और सब्जियां मसलन संतरा, आंवला, नींबू, टमाटर आदि। 

कॉपर 
रोल: हीमोग्लोबिन बनाने में सहायक। बालों की जड़ों को खून की पर्याप्त सप्लाई में इसका अहम रोल। 

सोर्स: लिवर, सी फूड, नट्स, काजू, बादाम, दूध और बींस आदि 

आयरन 
रोल: रेड ब्लड सेल्स में आयरन का काम हीमोग्लोबिन कोशिकाओं के लिए ऑक्सिजन पहुंचाने का होता है। 

सोर्स: मीट, शाक सब्जी, मसलन पालक, बींस आदि। 

जिंक 
रोल: जिंक की कमी होने पर डैंड्रफ, बालों का झड़ना और सफेद होना बढ़ जाता है। 

सोर्स: ज्यादातर नॉनवेज और सी फूड। अंडा और दूध में भी कुछ मात्रा में जिंक होता है। इसके अलावा साबुत अनाज से बने प्रॉडक्ट, नट्स आदि। 

प्रोटीन 
रोल: प्रोटीन की कमी होने पर नए बालों का उगाना मुश्किल होगा। 

सोर्स: मीट, अंडा, मछली, दूध, चीज, सोयाबीन, दालें, हरी सब्जियां आदि। 

विटामिन ई 
रोल: यह विटामिन बालों की ग्रोथ के लिए जिम्मेदार होता है। सिर की सतह पर ब्लड सर्कुलेशन बढ़ाता है। 

सोर्स: बींस, नट्स, गेहूं, पत्तेदार हरी सब्जियां आदि। 

बायोटिन 
रोल: बायोटिन बालों की सेहत के लिए जरूरी है। 

सोर्स: अंडा, लिवर, अनाज आदि।

----------


## neha_malhotra

Bahut hi bdiya jankari hain

----------


## kavita25

विटामिन की अच्छी जानकारी दी,शुक्रिया

----------


## Teach Guru

*एक उम्दा सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र................*

----------


## indoree

" RAMBAN UPAY "
BHAI MERE EK "RAMBAN UPAY " MERE TARAF SE..  100ML DABUR AMLA  OIL LE
AUR USME 10 CAPSULE  VITAMIN E 400MG   PHOD KAR DAL DE AUR ISE DAILY 2 TIME LAGAYE ISSE BAL SAFED HONA BAND HO JATE HAI AUR AGAR SAFED BAL 1ST STAGE PER HO TO WAPAS KALE HO JATE YEH MAINE 10 LOGO PER TEST KIYA HAI 1000 % WORK  KARTA HAI AUR JYADA Rs. BHI NAHI LAGTE HAI  Rs. 30/- KA OIL AUR Rs. 15/- KE DUS CAPSULE NAME  MEDICAL PER BOLO  " EVION 400"  AJMA KAR DEKHO AGAR FAYDA HO TO MAIL ME rajindoree@gmail.com

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Shri Vijay

> Bahut hi bdiya jankari hain





> विटामिन की अच्छी जानकारी दी,शुक्रिया





> *एक उम्दा सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र................*





> बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है


प्रिय भवानी जी वाकई बहुत ही बढियां ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र हे, + रेपो |

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्र भवानी जी कहाँ व्यस्त हों गये आप

----------


## jeckgrt

दोस्त मेरे बॉल बहुत झड़ गये हे मे कोई भी काम करता हू तो बहुत पसीना आता हे ओर बॉल झाड़ते हे बालो मे मिट्टी के जेसी स्किन भी जाम जाती हे जो नाख़ून लगाने पे निकलती हे मे बाहित परेशन हू मदद करे
Jeckgrt@gmail.com

----------

